# Hsqldb ClassDefNotFound



## arj (9. Jul 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem:
ich entwickle unter Eclipse eine Anwendung, sie hsqldb-Standalone benutzt.

Wenn ich unter Eclipse -> Run meinen Server starte, funktioniert alles einwandfrei, wenn ich jedoch mit "java" in der Kommandozeile/Konsole das Projekt starten will, kommt ein Fehler:



```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/hsqldb/jdbcDriver

        at database.Database.connect(Database.java:373)
        at mains.Fressnapf.startServer(Fressnapf.java:107)
        at mains.Fressnapf.main(Fressnapf.java:93)
```

Was der Fehler bedeutet ist mir klar.

Er findet die Klasse nicht. Meine Vermutung: Classpath ist nicht richtig gesetzt.
Also:

```
C:\export>dir
 Verzeichnis von C:\export

09.07.2006  10:33    <DIR>          .
09.07.2006  10:33    <DIR>          ..
09.07.2006  12:42           160.532 fressnapf.jar
16.04.2006  13:58           638.569 hsqldb.jar
 C:\export> java -cp ".;c:\export\hsqldb.jar" -jar fressnapf.jar --server
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/hsqldb/jdbcDriver

        at database.Database.connect(Database.java:373)
        at mains.Fressnapf.startServer(Fressnapf.java:107)
        at mains.Fressnapf.main(Fressnapf.java:93)
C:\export>java -cp c:\export\hsqldb.jar -jar fressnapf.jar --server
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/hsqldb/jdbcDriver

        at database.Database.connect(Database.java:373)
        at mains.Fressnapf.startServer(Fressnapf.java:107)
        at mains.Fressnapf.main(Fressnapf.java:93)

C:\export>
```
Und so weiter und so fort.
Im Jar-File steht unter org/hsqldb/ das File jdbcDriver.class, also sollte es eigentlich funktionieren. Hat noch jemand ne Idee was ich noch versuchen könnte?

Grüße
   arj


----------



## foobar (9. Jul 2006)

Benutz die Suchfunktion.


----------



## arj (9. Jul 2006)

Ich HABE die Suchfunktion genutzt, nur hab ich nach HSQLDB gesucht und nicht nach dem Fehler.

Hier für alle die hierrauf stoßen der Link der mir das Problem gelöst hat:
www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=19069&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------

